# Jack Lantern and the Boners



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a video of part of our yard display. Jack Lantern introducing his band the Boners and performing the song Tush by ZZ Top. Hope you enjoy.






Here is another video of the band shows some closer views


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is funny as hell great job on this. What did you use to control this?


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Lite-o-Rama, a little pricey but fast, easy and fun to use and program.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet -Loved it! A very fun & funny Halloween haunting idea


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is great! I love your set up (And ZZ Top!)......nicely done there...!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey love the show! That is very similar to what I did with my show. Here is the link to mine if you want to compare.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24991


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome show. Very entertaining and you even kept the neighbours happy at same time.
Well done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's creativity for you. loved all of it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice...............


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
I posted another video above it shows them a little closer.
hpropman, checked out your show it was great.


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

wow,that was cool!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fabulous! How many songs did you have them sing?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! Love both songs, great job!


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

18 new songs this year, hpropman, mostly rock songs its what the public requested last year. In 09 we had just the singing pumpkin vine and did 15 kids songs you know spooky scarry skeleton, Remains of the day,It must be Halloween and songs like that. I didn't have time to reprogram those for 2010 but will redo some for next year. The majority of young and old liked the rock songs better. The song that got the best response this year was one I threw in just as a joke but everyone loved it and kept wanting to hear it over and over. Kung Foo Fighting can you believe it who would have guessed.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

omg!!!!! Will you marry me???? That is so kick a**!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the concept. Awesome job.


----------



## kcmcf (Nov 17, 2010)

i love Metallica's turn the page.

you did a great job.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job s & hp


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So funny!
I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks like fun. Was there a mosh pit for the concert.


----------

